# Around The League



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Im creating this topic to share some news from other teams....sometimes minor things dont merit a new thread.

Bogut out 6-8 weeks:
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...?slug=ap-bucks-bogutinjured&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

El Chapu said:


> Im creating this topic to share some news from other teams....sometimes minor things dont merit a new thread.
> 
> Bogut out 6-8 weeks:
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...?slug=ap-bucks-bogutinjured&prov=ap&type=lgns


Ouch, Bogut missing even a little bit of time could cost the Bucks a chance to make the playoffs.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Warriors starting lineup 

Pietrus is the new starter at SF, which should make rlucas happy, however check out the rest of the starters...

C: *Murphy*
PF: *Dunleavy*
SF: Pietrus
SG: Richardson
PG: Davis

Don Nelson and his crazy lineups. Murphy & Dunleavy as your starting C/PF? Good luck with that. That's the softest big man combo in the league. How many points in the paint will that team give up? My goodness. Three guards and two crappy defenders as your bigs. 

Lots of offense and zero defense. Pietrus can't guard everybody, and given his history he's likely to get hurt and miss a good chunk of the season anyway.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

McCants experiences a training camp for one



> Now, until probably the '07 part of this season, McCants is out of sight, out of mind.
> 
> "You feel like everybody has forgotten about you and your ability and what you meant to the team last year," McCants said. " It's kind of like you're being overlooked. At the same time, the coaches and everybody in the organization make me feel like, 'We haven't forgotten. It's just a matter of time before you're back out there.'"


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Dorell Wright is now 6'9", forgot where I read that though.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

step said:


> Dorell Wright is now 6'9", forgot where I read that though.


Unlike the vast majority of NBA players, Dorell Wright is still growing.

He was 6-foot-7 when the Miami Heat drafted him out of Connecticut's South Kent Prep in 2004, and didn't grow much during his first two seasons as a little-used reserve.

Yet this past summer, the 20-year-old Wright got noticeably taller, reporting for camp at nearly 6-9.

"I'm not done," Wright said. "*I think I should be 6-foot-10 by the time I'm done*." 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...eW8vLYF?slug=ap-heat-wright&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

If he doesn't play, it doesn't matter

Bogut being out for the beginning of the season is gonna hurt Milwaukee a bit IMO.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

PRESEASON started today

Raps beat wiz, 93 - 88

Bargnani with 8 pts in debut


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

The ROY said:


> PRESEASON started today
> 
> Raps beat wiz, 93 - 88
> 
> Bargnani with 8 pts in debut


5 fouls in 13 minutes (3 in first 4 minutes)!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

There's a Jay Williams interview on NBA.com at training camp. Bulls tidbits, can see Bill Cartwright in the background :clown: and while describing Jason Kidd, a little subtle shot 'not going to name any names there but let's say there were a few guys who didn't want to be first in line for drills'


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Watching a bit of the Sixers / Suns game in Germany. 

Some notes from the game...

* Amare is moving around the court like Chris Webber, in other words, his athleticism seems gone. I don't know if he's just tentative and not trying his hardest, but he got dunked on by Iggy and got rejected by Dalembert on a fast break. I wonder if he will regain some explosiveness as the season goes on. 

* Diaw has bulked up some. Looks a bit sluggish out there. 

* Dalembert looks great. Although he's a few inches shorter than Tyson, I always thought Sam was / is the better prospect. 

* Iverson was on fire that first quarter. He had like 17 pts near the end of the quarter last I checked. 

* Nash made some unbelievable passes, as usual. 

* Webber was blowing by Kurt Thomas, which shows how slow Thomas is these days.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

El Chapu said:


> Im creating this topic to share some news from other teams....sometimes minor things dont merit a new thread.
> 
> Bogut out 6-8 weeks:
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...?slug=ap-bucks-bogutinjured&prov=ap&type=lgns



there goes my fantasy sleeper/team


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Morrison with 18 pts in 19 mins of play

So much for him not being able to SCORE in the league

ROY


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

TYson with 0pts and 1reb in 8 minutes so far


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Rondo 9 pts, 4 reb, 5 ast (1 TO), 3 stl in 23 min so far.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

bullsville said:


> Rondo 9 pts, 4 reb, 5 ast (1 TO), 3 stl in 23 min so far.


I knew he'd be a beast

People on here didn't think to highly of Rondo last year at school.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

1 pt, 5rebs & 2blks for tyson so far


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

The ROY said:


> I knew he'd be a beast
> 
> People on here didn't think to highly of Rondo last year at school.


I honestly think he's "the next Jason Kidd".

Bad outside shot, great rebounder for a PG, great at running the break, great at penetrating and dishing, great at penetrating and finishing, outstanding defender (although I think he'll be a better defender than Kidd).

He's only 6'1", but he has a great wingspan and huge hands. 

He finished up tonight with 11 pts, 8 ast (1 TO), 5 reb and 4 stl in 35 min.

And he had a bad year at UK last season because Tubby is so stubborn, he didn't change his offense one iota to fit Rondo's skills.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Morrison led both teams in scoring with 19 in his game tonight


Rudy Gay has 10 points in 13 minutes off the bench so far


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

In his first game replacing Big Ben, Nazr has 16 pts, 8 reb, 4 stl and 2 blk...


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I think some people overrate the rookies, since most teams are putting those rooks in these games to see how they will fair. I wouldn't put too much money on how the rooks do right now, as opposed to maybe the trading deadline. Then you'll see who's making it and who's not.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Tyson finishes with 3 pts, 6 reb, 2 blk, 1 ast, 1 stl and 4 PF in 22 min.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

bullsville said:


> Tyson finishes with 3 pts, 6 reb, 2 blk, 1 ast, 1 stl and 4 PF in 22 min.


Sounds about right...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> The Knicks will stage their first Westchester practice today and face the Nets in their preseason opener Friday at the Garden. Here's more things learned in Charleston:
> --
> * A nervous-looking rookie Renaldo Balkman showed he's not ready for the rotation. We already knew that about Mardy Collins before Charleston. Isiah should have waited for Balkman to drop to 29th in the NBA draft and taken at No. 20 the lottery-caliber point guard Marcus Williams, even as a future trade chip.
> 
> * Jalen Rose, deeply offended at questions he may not play, was often not a part of first and second-team drills. If he's not in the rotation, the bet is the former Raptor malcontent wears out our tape recorders.


http://www.nypost.com/php/pfriendly...ports/knicks/alter_ego_knicks_marc_berman.htm

Also see:
http://www.nypost.com/php/pfriendly...knicks/mar_of_the_same_knicks_marc_berman.htm


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

> * Jamal Crawford looked like their best free-throw shooter and best pure shooter again. Thomas admitted the warts of a Steve Francis-Marbury backcourt, so even if that combo starts, no way the clutch Crawford won't finish.


U gotta think one of these guy's are gone before the deadline.

I don't expect Mardy Collins to get much time but Nate will get some spot minutes. I guess a three guard roation could work with those three but they'd be the worst defensive backcourt in the nba.

I still think it's possible that KG might wind up in NY this year. They'd have to give up Channing Frye though, I'm sure + Malik & Jalen's expiring contracts. I doubt Minne would want any more guards in the trade.

Zeke's definintely gonna do what he has to, to make sure we don't get Oden, Noah or Durant


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> I still think it's possible that KG might wind up in NY this year. They'd have to give up Channing Frye though, I'm sure + Malik & Jalen's expiring contracts.


The idea of Garnett going to the garden was shot to hell when they bought out Taylor. Sure they can easily rack up the salaries to match, but they surely can get better offers elsewhere. Taylor may of been a nuisance, but working a trade that not only would of taken KG's enormous salary, but Blount's, Jaric and Hudsons' aswell would of surely made McHale look, plus with the free agent class and the draft, this is the perfect time to do such a move.
Oh btw, Malik's contract isn't expiring anytime soon, 2 years and 15+M remaining.
McHale can do better without even trying, the only chance left for the Knicks is if he really wants to go there, and I can't see why he or any other sane person would.

Foye, Crawford, free agent, Frye, Oden. Yowzer.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

bullsville said:


> Tyson finishes with 3 pts, 6 reb, 2 blk, 1 ast, 1 stl and 4 PF in 22 min.


Do we have an official 'Tyson Chandler Update Thread' yet?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

theanimal23 said:


> Do we have an official 'Tyson Chandler Update Thread' yet?


please don't make 1!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Thomas remains publicly confident that James can perform as he did in his 2005 playoff run with Seattle, when he averaged 17.2 points and 9.4 rebounds against the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> If healthy, James is still the most likely candidate to back up Curry. Thomas said he does not expect James to be a scorer, but to provide rebounding and defense. He stridently defended his decision to sign him.
> 
> “I knew exactly what I was thinking,” Thomas said. “I wasn’t looking for Jerome to be an offensive player. I’m more than confident that the things that I want out of him, in terms of defending and rebounding, he’s very capable of doing. And he will do them. If you’re asking him to be a 20-point scorer and you want to judge him on his low-post game, then you’re looking at the wrong guy. But for a $5 million investment, and we didn’t have a center, I know exactly what I was doing. And you should keep that in mind. It’s not $30 million a year, it’s only five. I’m just saying, for centers in this league, backup, starting, whoever, we got a pretty good price there.”


nytimes.com


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

step said:


> The idea of Garnett going to the garden was shot to hell when they bought out Taylor. Sure they can easily rack up the salaries to match, but they surely can get better offers elsewhere. Taylor may of been a nuisance, but working a trade that not only would of taken KG's enormous salary, but Blount's, Jaric and Hudsons' aswell would of surely made McHale look, plus with the free agent class and the draft, this is the perfect time to do such a move.
> Oh btw, Malik's contract isn't expiring anytime soon, 2 years and 15+M remaining.
> McHale can do better without even trying, the only chance left for the Knicks is if he really wants to go there, and I can't see why he or any other sane person would.
> 
> Foye, Crawford, free agent, Frye, Oden. Yowzer.


my bad

Houston, S. Anderson, Taylor & Rose are the only ones that expire this year


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Morrison with 18 pts in 19 mins of play
> 
> So much for him not being able to SCORE in the league





The ROY said:


> I knew Rondo would be a beast


You can tell all of this just from the first set of preseason games?

Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

hammer said:


> You can tell all of this just from the first set of preseason games?
> 
> Thanks for the laughs.


oh, is that really funny?

Rondo was SICK in college, I had no doubt he'd be able to translate to the pro's. If you saw him in the game, he was poised and probably even more confident than in college. He'll be a BEAST, like I said. Their aren't many PG's with his speed and poise and ability to penetrate in the lane.

Morrison will EASILY be able to score in the league, if u can't see that, then you'll be giving me something to laugh at also my friend.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

The ROY said:


> oh, is that really funny?
> 
> Rondo was SICK in college, I had no doubt he'd be able to translate to the pro's. If you saw him in the game, he was poised and probably even more confident than in college. He'll be a BEAST, like I said. Their aren't many PG's with his speed and poise and ability to penetrate in the lane.
> 
> Morrison will EASILY be able to score in the league, if u can't see that, then you'll be giving me something to laugh at also my friend.


Allow me to reiterate: You're making definitive assessments about rookies after their first preseason games. Who does that?

While what you say may turn out to be true, there is no way of knowing ANYTHING as of yet about guys like Rondo, etc. A statement like "I knew that Rondo was a beast" is completely ridiculous. You can't see that?

I'm sure that others are laughing too, but they're just not saying anything.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

hammer said:


> Allow me to reiterate: You're making definitive assessments about rookies after their first preseason games. Who does that?
> 
> While what you say may turn out to be true, there is no way of knowing ANYTHING as of yet about guys like Rondo, etc. A statement like "I knew that Rondo was a beast" is completely ridiculous. You can't see that?
> 
> I'm sure that others are laughing too, but they're just not saying anything.


Definitive? dude, HUSH man HUSH

me saying Rondo will be a beast is MY OPINION only, I said it in college and I said it WHEN HE WAS DRAFTED.

There's nothing ridiculous about my statement, it's not based off 1 game, it's based off his ability and POTENTIAL, same with Morrison

Stop reaching before you get those hands slapped buddy


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Um....the Rondo praise should probably be undercut by the fact that the Cavs have the worst defensive point guards in the NBA. Anybody with any quickness looks like god when they are going at Damon Jones and Eric Snow.

I thought Daniel Gibson looked good. But it was basically garbage time when he got in.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

futuristxen said:
 

> Um....the Rondo praise should probably be undercut by the fact that the Cavs have the worst defensive point guards in the NBA. Anybody with any quickness looks like god when they are going at Damon Jones and Eric Snow.
> 
> I thought Daniel Gibson looked good. But it was basically garbage time when he got in.


Eric Snow is nowhere NEAR one of the worst defensive pg's in the NBA.

You can't be serious

But obviously he'd run him to death, he's fast as hell and 10 years younger


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The ROY said:


> But obviously he'd run him to death, he's fast as hell and 10 years younger


Exactly. So you agree. Might wait until Rondo plays a regular season game against someone who can stay with him like a Tony Parker.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Exactly. So you agree. Might wait until Rondo plays a regular season game against someone who can stay with him like a Tony Parker.


or even against our very own lock down defender hinrich..


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

hammer said:


> You can tell all of this just from the first set of preseason games?
> 
> Thanks for the laughs.


29pts, 5rebs, 4asts, 3stls for Rondo today

Like I said, the kid's gonna be a beast, and I don't care if it's the preseason or the playground


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Rondo had 29 points tonight.

Jay Williams played 17 minutes. 2 points, 0 assists, 2 boards, 4 turnovers.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Jay Williams played 17 minutes. 2 points, 0 assists, 2 boards, 4 turnovers.


ehh


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Marcus Williams with 8 pts & 7rebs in his debut

I still can't believe NY took Balkman over Rajon & Marcus.

Hell I can't believe Indiana passed on Marcus either.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

The ROY said:


> 29pts, 5rebs, 4asts, 3stls for Rondo today
> 
> Like I said, the kid's gonna be a beast, and I don't care if it's the preseason or the playground


29 points? He never even had that many in a game at UK if I recall correctly.

And yes, he is going to be a beast, that's 7 steals in 2 games now. He only set the UK single-season steals record as a Freshman, and we've had a few good players in our history.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Shelden Williams had 12pts & 9rebs in 24min


----------



## synergy825 (Apr 28, 2005)

Rondo is a beast. He's got the biggest hands for a PG. He'll be getting alot of steals in this league.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

That's 13 ast and 2 TO for Rondo, pretty gosh darned good for a rookie, even in preseason.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

The ROY said:


> I still can't believe NY took Balkman over Rajon & Marcus.


I'll give you two letters. I.T.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

8pts, 2 rebs & 2 asts for Brandon Roy's debut.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

garnett said:


> I'll give you two letters. I.T.


Isiah never drafts wrong. Never. And from how Balkman looked in the summer league games I saw, I don't think he's made a mistake this year either.

And drafting another point guard would have been dumb.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Celtics 112 vs Raps 118

Celts- *37 turnovers*


Sene, 11min, 0 points, 1 rebound, 2 to, 2 pf, 0-2 ft, 0-0 fg.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Isiah Thomas can't wait to unveil his new up-tempo offense tomorrow in their preseason opener at the Garden vs. the Nets.
> --
> The Knicks are built for a speedy tempo with Marbury, Steve Francis, Nate Robinson and ***** ******** each able to push the ball. "You got to have good guards to play that way," Thomas said. "We got four good guards to keep the tempo at a certain level. We got to get good at executing at a fast pace and thinking at a fast pace."
> --
> ...


http://www.nj.com/knicks/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/116062915642790.xml&coll=1&thispage=3


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> to ask them to do what Phoenix does seems a little much. No Knick knows that better than ex-Sun Quentin Richardson, who is skeptical that Stephon Marbury could morph into Nash, the reigning two-time MVP.
> 
> "That's a hard job to ask (Stephon), especially the way that Steve Nash does it," Richardson said earlier in camp. "That's something that Steve has a passion for. He gets satisfaction getting guys the ball.
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/basketball/knicks/story/460801p-387704c.html


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Don Nelson interview on Warriors radio:

The reason he prefers "small ball" and doesn't play his bigs very much is because big men in general...

a) are usually still developing, and he doesn't have the patience to play them
or
b) they aren't very good. 

Mike Dunleavy Jr. will play exclusively at PF, because quite frankly he's not a very good SF! Haha. He said when Dunleavy isn't playing PF he'll be playing backup PG. 

Said he prefers to play against defensive minded teams who try and hold games in the low 80's because he feels like his teams will score over 100pts no matter what. He's more afraid to play against teams who like to run & gun. 

He took the job because he felt he owed it to Mullin, and it's always good to be wanted. He still has passion for basketball and thinks this Warriors team will make the playoffs.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

SALO said:


> Don Nelson interview on Warriors radio:
> 
> The reason he prefers "small ball" and doesn't play his bigs very much is because big men in general...
> 
> ...


I guess Golden State's personnel matches somewhat with Nellie's philosophy, but I think this is Larry Brown, Part II -- a guy who didn't really want to coach a non-elite team, but couldn't resist the 8-figure contract being dangled in front of him. 

He'll come in and do his wacky thing, it'll be fun for a while, it'll fail pretty quickly, the players and everyone else will revolt, and Don'll quit or be fired and head back to Hawaii with 10-20 million in small unmarked bills.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> I guess Golden State's personnel matches somewhat with Nellie's philosophy, but I think this is Larry Brown, Part II -- a guy who didn't really want to coach a non-elite team, but couldn't resist the 8-figure contract being dangled in front of him.
> 
> He'll come in and do his wacky thing, it'll be fun for a while, it'll fail pretty quickly, the players and everyone else will revolt, and Don'll quit or be fired and head back to Hawaii with 10-20 million in small unmarked bills.


Agree with all but one thing- IMHO, Nellie heads back to the islands with 100's, not small bills.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I guess Golden State's personnel matches somewhat with Nellie's philosophy, but I think this is Larry Brown, Part II -- a guy who didn't really want to coach a non-elite team, but couldn't resist the 8-figure contract being dangled in front of him.


A few differences:

Nelson is much, much tighter with Mullen and some of the other guys in the organization than Brown was to Thomas.

Warriors don't have nearly the knuckelheads that the Knicks do. More talent as well.

Nelson did not voluntarily leave a championship-calliber team. Probably feels like he has something to prove after Avery has done well with that team.

The bar is so much lower for success at GS. Nelson can be toast of the town with the 8th seed in the playoffs.

----------------------------------------

Look for GSW to be much better and fun to watch.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> A few differences:
> 
> Nelson is much, much tighter with Mullen and some of the other guys in the organization than Brown was to Thomas.
> 
> ...


Nelson and Mullin are good friends. That's true.

Was the "involuntary" part of his stepping down in Dallas his illness? Most guys who are forced out don't get to hand-pick their successors at coach and GM, after all.

I would argue that while GS might not have as many knuckleheads as the Knicks do, they've got two pretty big knuckleheads who have the ball in their hands most of the time, and that's going to make Nelson's job a trial.

I think Montgomery got a really bad rap in GS -- he let them play uptempo and they actually became a middle-of-the-pack defensive squad during his tenure. The problem is that they are a really inefficient offensive team, and I don't think Nellie or anything they did personnel-wise this summer is enough to overcome that.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

I don't know all the details about Nelson's departure as head coach of Mavs. And Cuban and Nelson may have kept the real story under wraps if he was pushed out. Either way, beginning this off-season, if Nellie wanted a job, there was no contender with a position open. Unlike Brown who could have just stayed at his prior job. 

Baron Davis is something of a knucklehead. I don't share your opinion about JRich. Most of the roster is jibish. 

I don't think Montgomery got a bad rap in GS -- he had zero control over that team. Pretty uninspired effort.

So we will have to wait and see but I predict significant improvements.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I guess Golden State's personnel matches somewhat with Nellie's philosophy, but I think this is Larry Brown, Part II -- a guy who didn't really want to coach a non-elite team, but couldn't resist the 8-figure contract being dangled in front of him.
> 
> He'll come in and do his wacky thing, it'll be fun for a while, it'll fail pretty quickly, the players and everyone else will revolt, and Don'll quit or be fired and head back to Hawaii with 10-20 million in small unmarked bills.



You make some fair points, but I think you're selling everyone a bit short on GS' side.

A lot like Johnston797 said, I think the difference in organizational ties will make a tangible difference. I don't think it will necessarily help catapault them to victories, but if/when things go bad for a stretch in GS like they did in NY, things will be a lot less likely to fall apart, which is something I always felt helped to set off the downward spiral the Knicks went on last year. 

And as for the knucklehead factor, the Warriors were an undisciplined team last year, but I don't think they'll be on the same level as the Knicks last year, by a fair margin. By my count, Baron Davis is the only guy on their roster who's a true knucklehead, but that pales in comparison to a team where Stephon Marbury, Steve Francis, Nate Robinson, Jerome James, Jalen Rose, and Eddy Curry comprise half of your active roster and 4/5 of your starting lineup.

Not to mention, the bottom half of the West looks to be a little weaker than last year. I can't imagine Memphis won't be significantly worse, and Sacramento, Seattle and Denver all look to have stalemated this offseason...........at best. I doubt all 4 of them will be in the playoffs this year, and the Warriors look like as good of a candidate as any to grab one of the last 3 playoff spots.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

rosenthall said:


> By my count, Baron Davis is the only guy on their roster who's a true knucklehead


When the knucklehead is a shoot-first point guard who demands the ball all the time and goes absolutely nuts when he doesn't get it, does it really matter that he's the only one (although I think JRich is also a bit of a knucklehead, too)?



> Not to mention, the bottom half of the West looks to be a little weaker than last year. I can't imagine Memphis won't be significantly worse, and Sacramento, Seattle and Denver all look to have stalemated this offseason...........at best. I doubt all 4 of them will be in the playoffs this year, and the Warriors look like as good of a candidate as any to grab one of the last 3 playoff spots.


I'll give you Memphis. But the others? (Seattle wasn't close to the playoffs last year, although they were a game better than the Warriors.) 

Denver won 44 games and adds a presumably healthy Nene. I don't think losing Greg Buckner hurts them that much, and Carmelo showed me this summer that he has another level to reach as an NBA player. They seem a pretty safe bet to repeat in the Northwest.

Sacramento is probably the only other West playoff team from last year that isn't a lock to repeat. But if Artest and Musselman don't clash, and if Artest doesn't miss more than 10-12 games, 44+ wins is not at all a stretch for them. 

But what you've left out of the equation is improvement from the other non-playoff teams: Houston, Utah, and New Orleans. Houston's almost a lock. Utah ought to be a lot better than last year if Kirilenko and Boozer can play 85% of the games. I don't know if the Hornets have a good mix yet, but Paul showed me enough last year to make me think he can get them close to .500 almost singlehandedly. And don't count out All-Star veterans in Seattle and Minnesota bouncing back from dreadful seasons last year to make a push. 

I think it's the same as last year -- you're going to need 43 or 44 wins in the West to grab an eight spot, and I don't see Nellie making them 10 games better with so little change in the personnel.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Balkman's a stud....damn!


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> When the knucklehead is a shoot-first point guard who demands the ball all the time and goes absolutely nuts when he doesn't get it, does it really matter that he's the only one (although I think JRich is also a bit of a knucklehead, too)?


I guess you would that think Baron Davis is unsalvagable if you think Montgomery did a reasonable job. Because Montgomery let Davis do whatever he damn well felt like with zero repercussions.

I look for Nellie to salvage Davis (or throw him overboard) and for the Warriors to be better.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

johnston797 said:


> I guess you would that think Baron Davis is unsalvagable if you think Montgomery did a reasonable job. Because Montgomery let Davis do whatever he damn well felt like with zero repercussions.
> 
> I look for Nellie to salvage Davis (or throw him overboard) and for the Warriors to be better.


I do think he's unsalvageable. I put him that Marbury category -- put him in the right 1% of situations with the right coach and teammates, and maybe it works. I don't think Nellie's the right coach, and I don't see Baron changing his stripes, particularly alongside another guard who needs a lot of time with the ball.

If Nellie can convince Mullin to trade Davis, and there's a taker for him, that's probably the best scenario. Baron needs the Pat Riley/Phil Jackson sort of treatment.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> (although I think JRich is also a bit of a knucklehead, too)


He may be, but he's a hard-working one. He generally comes into the season with a new offensive skill in his toolbox every season. Granted, he forgets to play defense too much and falls in love with the 3 for stretches, but I'd still take him on my team any time.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DAMN DAMN DAMN!! To think we were only two spots away from being able to draft this kid. Howard was as thin as Tyson and look at him now, his a beast!! (shakes head) If only..


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Howard was as thin as Tyson


no he wasn't...but he has gone from "kinda thin, but good frame" to "freak of nature", big time. He's a monster. Tyson doesn't have the body type (or perhaps metabolism) to ever be as big as Howard is, IMO.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ViciousFlogging said:


> no he wasn't...but he has gone from "kinda thin, but good frame" to "freak of nature", big time. He's a monster. Tyson doesn't have the body type (or perhaps metabolism) to ever be as big as Howard is, IMO.


no, i think thats a cope out for tyson. i think tyson has very large shoulders and a pretty good frame on himself that could pack on muscle. he has square and broad shoulders and a square body to pack some muscle in there, but from his results on the court and to his body its obvious he just doesn't work on his body. i've defended him over and over and over for all his career. but to see someone as young as howard develop more and more each and every year you see him. its just obvious some players just don't have the desire to be great as other players do.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

New York won their first  

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=261013018

despite horrible preformances by Jamal and Eddy. I know it's just one preseason game but it's a little disheartening for Balkman to play so well. Overall not much of a win for NY, Kidd and Carter sat out, RJeff played only 17 min, and Marcus Williams outplayed all of the Knick guards.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> no, i think thats a cope out for tyson. i think tyson has very large shoulders and a pretty good frame on himself that could pack on muscle. he has square and broad shoulders and a square body to pack some muscle in there, but from his results on the court and to his body its obvious he just doesn't work on his body. i've defended him over and over and over for all his career. but to see someone as young as howard develop more and more each and every year you see him. its just obvious some players just don't have the desire to be great as other players do.


I wonder if we're thinking of the same guy 

anyway, I guess we just disagree. I don't think "broad shoulders" when I think of Tyson. We agree on Howard though. Kid's a force and he'll still be improving for many years. Scary.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Jay Williams Game 2: 16 min, 2 pts (off FTs), a rebound, 2 assists, and 5 turnovers


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

two former bulls..


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Nice hops there, *.*.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Random Thoughts:
> 
> Eddy Curry looked good on offense. He has good hands when receiving the ball & is too strong for players to guard in the post. Curry does use his bulk too much, and had 2 first half turnovers. Unfortunately Curry looked pitiful on defense, especially early on. The Nets were scoring almost all of their early points in the paint, taking advantage of the small Knicks backcourt. Curry committed a flagrant foul by grabbing Richard Jefferson around the waist midair. Eddy’s problem seems to stem from a lack of knowledge on how to properly defend. He seems too eager to use his hands and not his body. If the Knicks stay with Marbury & Francis, Curry is going to need to be more active defensively. Remember the Nets were without Kidd & Carter, so you’d have to think that those two All Stars would have done more damage than their substitutes.
> 
> ...


http://www.knickerblogger.net/?p=401


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I love this post from over at RealGM by slifersd

RealGM Link 



> The thing I hate about Chandler is that everybody keeps talking about him being the one who "cares", and that seemed to be what separated him from Curry. How exactly does a guy with so much natural talent and "heart" become a player like this? We always talk about Curry lack a good work ethic to be a great player, but look at the results. Curry has trouble staying on the floor because of his stamina, so does Chandler. Curry doesn't work hard on defense, Chandler never did anything on offense. People around the league needs to start facing facts, Chandler is the defensive version of Curry, he is no better than Curry at all.


I don't care if you are Pro/Anti Curry or Chandler, there is no refuting that both of them suck a$$. You look at a guy like Dwight Howard and you see what hard work and talent gets you. In his second year out of HS he had more of an impact than either of the Twin Toddlers. 

Good story that Jay Will is back, but from a basketball standpoint, I will never forgive him for his boneheaded mistake that set our franchise back.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> I don't care if you are Pro/Anti Curry or Chandler, there is no refuting that both of them suck a$$. You look at a guy like Dwight Howard and you see what hard work and talent gets you. In his second year out of HS he had more of an impact than either of the Twin Toddlers.


Good point. Amare is another example. Meanwhile, we hear from JWilliams how the Bulls he played with "weren't the first in line to take part in drills", a difference he said of what he sees in NJ. Some may, but I think the 'big man needs more time to develop' argument is kind of a cop out. At least practice and work hard. I read somewhere that on the Hornets Real Training Camp show Tyson got yelled at for having his back to the coach and just playfully throwing the ball off the rim while Scott was talking to the team.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Dwight and Amare are also completely different kinds of athletes than Howard and Amare, who are in that upper .1% of freakish athleticism. Curry and Chandler are pretty damn athletic for their size but it's really nowhere close. 

I'm still confident that both of the former Baby Bulls will become impactful big men but they'll never be truly great. Chris Bosh on the other hand... :biggrin:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

> Chandler, picked up in an offseason trade with Chicago, left 46 seconds into the second half after spraining his left ankle.



http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2624585


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hustle said:


> despite horrible preformances by Jamal and Eddy. I know it's just one preseason game but it's a little disheartening for Balkman to play so well.


Been telling you guys, he doesn't suck. All the people who blasted that pick are going to once again look stupid.

There's one thing Isiah knows how to do and it's spot talent. Doesn't always know how to fit it together, but he knows how to see it.

And the Bulls should take some pride in that Isiah has basically made a career out of raiding Jerry Krause's picks.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Been telling you guys, he doesn't suck. All the people who blasted that pick are going to once again look stupid.
> 
> There's one thing Isiah knows how to do and it's spot talent. Doesn't always know how to fit it together, but he knows how to see it.
> 
> And the Bulls should take some pride in that Isiah has basically made a career out of raiding Jerry Krause's picks.


Nah, he does suck.....

It's the Preseason and some of you all are a BIT to worried about your first KNICKS impressions. They're still trash


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I watched the Knicks game. A couple of thoughts: 

(a) Eddy Curry must have the lowest defensive basketball IQ for a big man that I've ever seen. He still sucks horribly on that end of the court. Or at least he did last night. He's as basketball-stupid as ever on D. 

(b) Balkman is going to play. I never really expressed an opinion about that pick because I didn't know anything about the guy. But he's got an NBA body, he has more polish than the scouting reports and draft day analysis I was exposed to, and I loved his attitude. Good pick. Jay Bilas - a guy I like - can add the trashing of Balkman to his draft day analysis of Josh Smith in the "oops" bin. 

(c) Before the draft I believed that Marcus Williams was the best point guard prospect and that he was legit. I was right. If he keeps his head on straight, he is Kidd's successor and he'll be a good one. Frankly, he was the best guard on the floor. He understands the point guard position - and that is the most important attribute for a point guard. 

(d) Jay looked slow, but wasn't noticably gimpy or anything. Another year of rehab and work and he might really make a roster. Good for him. Good luck.

Moving on.

Its just not fair to compare Curry and Chandler to Howard and say "see what hard work can do"? Howard is just on a completely different talent level. He's truly elite and, barring injury, will be one of the greatest big men of all time when his career is over. I don't think LeBron or Wade have anything on this guy. He's that good. 

This is not to say, of course, that Curry and Chandler couldn't be better than they are if they worked harder. Obviously, they haven't (and won't) live up to their physical potential. But even if they did, Howard would still be twice the player. I know he's starting to get a little bit more recognition, but in my opinion many fans - and definitey the national press - still just don't appreciate how other-worldly talented this guy is. Like a LeBron James, a Michael Jordan, or a Shaq, he simply doesn't have a ceiling.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Ron Cey said:


> I don't think LeBron or Wade have anything on this guy. He's that good.


Can't agree with that at all. As good as DH is, I can't see him having the career of EITHER of those two.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

The ROY said:


> Can't agree with that at all. As good as DH is, I can't see him having the career of EITHER of those two.


Those 3 guys are all right there together in my opinion. In fact, if I were starting a team from scratch and had those three to pick from, I'd take Howard above Wade. 

Too bad they all play in the East. 

Frankly, looking 2-3 years down the road, I think Orlando is in far better shape to become an Eastern Conference powerhouse than Cleveland or Miami.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

As an Orlando fan, I'd trade Howard for Lebron, but... that's it. LeBron is and probably will be better than Howard the rest of their careers. Of course, if Dwight becomes the Hakeem/David Robinson of this era and LeBron the Jordan, I won't be complaining. That said, Howard is a stud and I'm thankful every day that the Magic drafted him over Okafor.

As for Balkman, as a Florida fan who watched him play in the SEC regularly, his success doesn't surprise me. He's a terrific athlete and goes all out on every play. He was highly annoying to play against, but you had to respect the way he played the game. Sure, he was drafted too high, but Thomas probably thought he wouldn't of been available at their next pick. Whether that's true or not, remains to be seen.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

E.Curry

25 pts.

10 rebs.

10-13 fg.

3 to.

26mins.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> When the knucklehead is a shoot-first point guard who demands the ball all the time and goes absolutely nuts when he doesn't get it, does it really matter that he's the only one (although I think JRich is also a bit of a knucklehead, too)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott, I haven't really liked Baron Davis' game in a few years either, but I still think you're overstating the problem. A lot of teams have gotten to the playoffs with one knucklehead on their roster. It's definitely a limiting factor, but I don't think it will necessarily have to keep them from getting into the first round of the playoffs. And even though I'm a proponent of jib, I do think that in a large way, winning builds chemistry, and I definitely think the Warriors have enough talent to get the ball rolling. 

As for the other teams you mentioned, I agree on Houston, but to me, I'm not sure that any of the other teams are more likely to do better than the Warriors this year. Perhaps a little, but I don't think the difference is that significant. Maybe we just have a difference of opinion, but I think all those teams are about in the same pack, without a whole lot separating them. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)




----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Jay Williams today: 6 min, 4 points, but no turnovers this time

Rudy Gay last night, 21 points in 32 min

EDIT: JR Smith line was wrong, was looking at the wrong J. Smith (Joe)

JR Smith started: 25 min, 18 points, 4-8 3 pt, 4-6 FT


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Debuts of the two players I wanted the most in this year's draft...



> Brandon Roy, the Pac-10 player of the year and All-American last season at Washington, was brilliant in his hometown during his NBA debut. He had 20 points on 10-for-16 shooting while running most of Portland's offense in the second half





> Ronnie Brewer made a steal early in the fourth quarter and took it in for a thundering dunk that knocked out the shot clock and put the Jazz ahead 89-72. ... Brewer also had a one-handed dunk off an alley-oop pass from Williams in the first half.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

two former bulls..


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Whoa, Eddy Curry finally grabbed his 2nd rebound (in 38 minutes). Hold the presses!

Btw, Zaza is outplaying Curry. More points, better FG%, few turnovers, more rebounds, and his team's about to win.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

The Celtics just closed out their loss to Detroit with a lineup of


Telfair
Rondo
West
Allen
Green


That was fun. Had to mention that. Green hit a three as the final buzzer sounded and couldn't have looked unhappier about it.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Cavs looked strong today. Hughes has come back and looked good. I don't know how the Bulls are going to be able to defend both Lebron and Hughes with the way they're playing so far. :whoknows:


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> two former bulls..



Chandler looked good last night. Including one monster one (despite those small) hand slam as the trailer on the fast break.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

garnett said:


> Cavs looked strong today. Hughes has come back and looked good. I don't know how the Bulls are going to be able to defend both Lebron and Hughes with the way they're playing so far. :whoknows:


Let's see... Hinrich will guard Hughes and either Deng or Nocioni will guard Lebron. Thalbo, Khryapa, Griffin and even Thomas will step in if needed. Both Hughes and James will get some points if they shoot enough, but I don't think either player will have an easy time of it if the Bulls come to play and the refs call the game fairly. 2-6 from behind the stripe is not very scary.

It's the 25 rebounds by Z, Gooden & Varejo I'm worried about.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

The Knicks are pretty bad...

Indiana toyed with them the entire game....

Francis was dishing and trying to get the team motivated, but even when they were down 14 at the end of the game, it seemed as if he was only happy about HIS game instead of the fact that they got BLOWN out in their home opener

Crawford is the most trigger happy guard I've ever seen...he does NOT care if he misses, he's still going to shoot and disregard the rest of the team

Marbury gets booed EVERY time he enters the game....in NEW YORK

Curry looks pretty good outo there, fat but he's scoring pretty good...

overall, prepare for a top 5 pick at the end of the year

They're just not a very smart basketball team...Frye looks like CRAP also


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry's averaging about 20 and 8 for the season.

Tim Thomas plays center for the Clips these days. They are winning 100-93 as I type this. Thomas has 13 rebounds and 5 assists.

Cleveland lost their first game tonight. Played down to their competition (Charlotte).

Arenas had a huge 44 points game tonight, and Yao led the Rockets with a big game.

Sacramento on the 2nd night of back to back gets dumped on in Milwaukee.

Utah is undefeated at 3-0 after routing the Warriors.

Portland upset Minny by 2.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Brandon Roy 16pts, 8rebs & 4asts...

Prediction : He'll be a BETTER SG than Ben Gordon...He scores, defends, rebounds, dishes, blocks....he's not the scorer BG is but he's better at EVERYTHING else and he's consistent


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Curry's averaging about 20 and 8 for the season.
> 
> Tim Thomas plays center for the Clips these days. They are winning 100-93 as I type this. Thomas has 13 rebounds and 5 assists.
> 
> ...


So far, Brandon Roy is looking pretty impressive. It looks like his game has translated almost perfectly into the pros. I hope he keeps it up. 

Also, I would say without hesitation that Yao is the best center in the league right now. Moreso than Shaq or Dwight Howard. Really aren't any holes in his game; 25 pts on 12 shots is beginning to look normal for him. If he and T-Mac can stay healthy, I'd say the Rockets can go far this year.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

How about this...the Atlanta Hawks just went into Cleveland and pulled off an improbable comeback victory in overtime. That helps our cause for the Central division standings.

As for Atlanta, they are suddenly looking like a really balanced team. Playoffs still might be a longshot, but they seem to be much improved. Joe Johnson playing like a stud, Zaza putting up consistent double-doubles, and those athletic wings are starting to pan out.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Hmm, Tyson with a good statline tonight, but I've been watching the last few minutes where it's been a real close game and he has been no where to be seen (riding the pine). Stops were important for them down the stretch and they got them, but Byron benches him, hmmm (and isn't fouls since the boxscore has him at 2)


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Hmm, Tyson with a good statline tonight, but I've been watching the last few minutes where it's been a real close game and he has been no where to be seen (riding the pine). Stops were important for them down the stretch and they got them, but Byron benches him, hmmm (and isn't fouls since the boxscore has him at 2)


Oh yah, and he just so happens to have 10 points, 14 rebounds and a block in 32 minutes for the undefeated Hornets.

0 assists though. I guess it was a bad night.

Perhaps he's benched for the same reason we bench Ben Wallace at the end of the game?


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Brandon Roy 16pts, 8rebs & 4asts...
> 
> Prediction : He'll be a BETTER SG than Ben Gordon...He scores, defends, rebounds, dishes, blocks....he's not the scorer BG is but he's better at EVERYTHING else and he's consistent


Duh, he's already about 10 times better than Gordon as is. You kidding me?


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Go ATL, leave the Knicks all by themselves down there.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Oh yah, and he just so happens to have 10 points, 14 rebounds and a block in 32 minutes for the undefeated Hornets.
> 
> 0 assists though. I guess it was a bad night.
> 
> Perhaps he's benched for the same reason we bench Ben Wallace at the end of the game?


I'm guessing you saw that statline and ran as fast as you could to the keyboard. Congrats.

Maybe the change of scenary was/is good for Tyson. I have no problem with him doing well on the Hornets.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

superdave said:


> I'm guessing you saw that statline and ran as fast as you could to the keyboard. Congrats.
> 
> Maybe the change of scenary was/is good for Tyson. I have no problem with him doing well on the Hornets.


Post #102 was the 1st post about Chandler's performance this evening.

It had a certain Fox News quality to it.

I'll be watching the Hornets closely this season, mostly for fantasy purposes. Also because I'm a Bulls fan and dislike seeing them dump 7 foot tall, 23 year old, all-NBA rebounders for peanuts.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Did you read post #102. It said that he had a nice statline and didn't say anything about the type of game he had. It wondered why Tyson would be the only starter on the bench for the last few minutes when trying to sustain a Warriors comeback when he only has 2 personal fouls.


By the way, ESPN.com updated his minutes to much more at the end of the game then when he actually came out, at least added 10 from what I saw.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Post #102 was the 1st post about Chandler's performance this evening.
> 
> It had a certain Fox News quality to it.
> 
> I'll be watching the Hornets closely this season, mostly for fantasy purposes. Also because I'm a Bulls fan and dislike seeing them dump 7 foot tall, 23 year old, all-NBA rebounders for peanuts.


C'mon man

Do we have to hear this EVERY time the Hornets play?

It's OVER, move on

You're a fan, on the OUTSIDE looking it, they (Bulls staff) knew 99% more about his work ethic, attitude, passion & game than we could ever even have CLUE on. Bottom line, if he improved and got the job done, he wouldn't BE a Hornet.

Bottom line


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The ROY said:


> You're a fan, on the OUTSIDE looking it, they (Bulls staff) knew 99% more about his work ethic, attitude, passion & game than we could ever even have CLUE on. Bottom line, if he improved and got the job done, he wouldn't BE a Hornet.
> 
> Bottom line


They may have thought that.

His performances with the Hornets to this point do not seemingly back up that evaluation.

It is a long season though.

I think the bottom line played a large role… just not the one you are referring to.

I'm done posting about this for a while... don't want to dominate the conversation.....


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

The ROY said:


> C'mon man
> 
> Do we have to hear this EVERY time the Hornets play?
> 
> It's OVER, move on


No, we ain't NEVER gonna move on.

There are a couple hundred thousand gems similar to this one:



> Posted By PowerWoofer:
> Tyson seems like he's been taking it easy this summer, so I don't expect for him to get much playing time. Once Byron realises that Tyson is an offensive liability, he'll be sitting on the bench for a long time, if he's not traded by a certain point. I'm telling you, people overrated Tyson, and I thought he may have had some potential, but the guy sucks.
> 
> He can't even catch a simple pass thrown to him. How is he gonna get better if he can't even do that?


As the season progresses, I'll revisit old threads for more gems just like this one.

[edit]


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

10 and 14, is anyone really surprised Tyson is going to get those kinds of numbers sometimes? 

What impressed me most was only having 2 fouls and 0 to's in 33 minutes.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

hammer said:


> As the season progresses, I'll revisit old threads for more gems just like this one.
> edit


hammer, you just opened yourself up to a whole lot something you don't want. The immaturity of that post alone tells me tells me you are bound to make some more stupid comments. All you do is criticize, including saying Skiles ain't that bright.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Andrew Bynum has started the season very well. Like all young players, I wonder if he can consistantly produce. If he can, wow. The Lakers can be pretty solid.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

Hustle said:


> All you do is criticize, including saying Skiles ain't that bright.


I'll stand by whatever I say on here. 

Bring up whatever you want. At least I'll be able to defend it, as opposed to people who completely dismissed Chandler as if he were some useless prospect that would never amount to jack. 

People need to own up to what they say. That's all.

you can challenge people's views without calling everyone you disagree with stupid. work on that, will you? -vf


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

hammer said:


> I'll stand by whatever I say on here.
> 
> Bring up whatever you want. At least I'll be able to defend it, as opposed to people who completely dismissed Chandler as if he were some useless prospect that would never amount to jack.
> 
> People need to own up to what they say. That's all.


Fair enough, but calling someone stupid is just crossing a line to me, beat down their post with facts and insights, name calling isn't neccesary.


----------



## hammer (Oct 29, 2005)

theanimal23 said:


> Andrew Bynum has started the season very well. Like all young players, I wonder if he can consistantly produce. If he can, wow. The Lakers can be pretty solid.


Oh my god. 20 points, 14 rebounds, and 3 blocks. He shot 67% from the field, and he made 8 of 10 free throws.

He's still hella confused on the defensive end, , what a prospect.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Bynum looks like a future star. Those who wrote off the youngest player (or thereabouts) in the league in his rookie season were just silly. 

But as far as somebody we could have theoretically just signed off the proverbial street for not a whole ton of money... how about a Wallace/Oberto front line this year? He looks good tonight. Would have tied up money longer than PJ Brown, but...


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Pierce with 12 TO's. Nice.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Why didn't Pheonix foul Duncan when he first got the Ball?


Ryan Gomes with a triple double!

Eddy with 4 minutes in the first half, 3 turnovers and 3 fouls. Q still hot 6-9. Frye still not 1-8.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Luke Walton's getting the job done in L.A. as well...


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Ohhhh SA just pulled a Duhon, up by 4, 10 seconds left and now in overtime


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Hustle said:


> Ohhhh SA just pulled a Duhon, up by 4, 10 seconds left and now in overtime


The Bucks were charging back - using their bench - against Houston and blew it by picking up a 5 second call. I want Terry Stotts to watch Bulls' time-out plays to see how it's done. Geesh.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Man. Kevin Martin is for real. Everyone should flip it to ESPN. He is singlehandedly taking apart the Pistons. Averaging twenty plus on the season and I dont' think that average is disporportionate.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

I think J.R. Smith is the defensive equivalent of Tyson Chandler on offense. He's brutal. Sam Cassell and Jamal Crawford both rung up about 35 and 6 on him, and shot close to 60% from the field. 

Also, I'm watching the Kings game right now, and John Salmons looks like poo. The Kings gave him a present with their 25 million dollar contract.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Chris Bosh had 29 points, 14 rebounds, 2 blocks, and 2/2 from three.

He hit the game winning three pointer too. He was a monster tonight.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Dallas has now lost 4 straight... they are 0-4.

Was Adrian Griffin the difference?!?! haha.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Very odd start to the NBA season this year.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Hustle said:


> Very odd start to the NBA season this year.


No kidding...it seems like every time a team wins big, they get beat the next night by a team that just lost big. The East looks VERY balanced at the moment. Not a single team is dominating, and not a single team is tanking.

Only 4-5 games into the NBA season, and EVERY team in the East has at least 1 win. 

Every East team, except Boston & Charlotte, has 2 wins. And Charlotte is no slouch as we've seen. Boston is capable of beating alot of teams, too.

Even stranger, Dallas and Denver (both good playoff teams last year) have 0 wins.

It'll be interesting to see if things balance out soon.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

If you're a basketball fan, you have to love the starting line-up of Amare-Marion-Bell-Barbosa-Nash. It's the closest thing we've seen since the Phoenix team of 2 years ago which was one of my favourite teams I've ever watched. Amare wasn't as explosive as he used to be, but he still got his points and played well before fouling out.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Tonight:

Tyson: 4 pts, 3 rebounds, 4 fouls, 19 minutes

Eddy: 7 pts, 5 boards, 4 fouls, 22 minutes



That's the OldBulls we've come to love


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Chandler was kicked out of the game. Too much fire.

Hornets started losing once he got the boot.


Chandler had a block and four assists as well in those 19 minutes. 2-4 shooting.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Darko wants $60M contract extension 



> Milicic, who will be a restricted free agent in the summer, meaning Orlando can match any offer, is hoping to sign an extension worth about $60 million.


:rofl: 

At least Tyson was named to the 4th quarter all-star team the year he got his contract. If Darko wants $60M next year he needs to either win DPOY (Wallace) or suffer a season ending knee injury asap (Nene). Or maybe he gets lucky and hires Dalembert's agent.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Darko is going to get slightly above the mid but thats probably it. 60M what in the world is his agent thinking, I doubt Orlando feel it's worth their time to negotiate that number.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Darko is going to get slightly above the mid but thats probably it.


That was said about Nene post injury and look at what he got.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Deron Williams looks like a PLAYER this year. Look at the numbers for his last two games:

Friday: 26 points, 14 assists, 5 rebounds
Saturday: 27 points, 15 assists, 5 steals

That's just nuts. Perhaps it's no mistake that Utah is 6-1 so far this year.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

step said:


> That was said about Nene post injury and look at what he got.


and look how that turned out. Teams are learning that guys like Dalembert and Nene might be hard to come by but it doesn't mean they are worth big money. In Darko's best month he did put up Nene like numbers, slightly better actually. Another big problem for the Darko camp Orlando is one of the only teams that will have cap, the others already have their future frontcourt in position. Excpet maybe ATL.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

10pts & 8rebs in 19 MIN in LaMarcus Alridge's debut


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

NO coming back down to earth with it's 3rd loss.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Somebody needs to find a video of Monta Ellis's crazy breakaway dunk.

By the way, that kid is just flat out sprinting toward stardom.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Here you go:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gGZOK4tl8iI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gGZOK4tl8iI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Bonus: Nate Robinson blocking Yao

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aAmKppkDVBA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aAmKppkDVBA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Ellis creates his own shot well and he's not very tall, besides that I don't see much BG in him. He is fast as lighting with the ball.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Iverson to miss tonights game because of a wisdom tooth being pulled, I thought he was supposed to be one of the toughest guys in the league, that's weak. He might also miss tommorows game, that would be super weak. Sweets had a tooth knocked out in a game and he didn't even ask to be subbed out he just handed the tooth to the trainer. I had all of my wisdom teeth taken out and went to work 2 hours later(although I don't know how well I would've played ball on pain killers).


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Hustle said:


> Iverson to miss tonights game because of a wisdom tooth being pulled, I thought he was supposed to be one of the toughest guys in the league, that's weak. He might also miss tommorows game, that would be super weak. Sweets had a tooth knocked out in a game and he didn't even ask to be subbed out he just handed the tooth to the trainer. I had all of my wisdom teeth taken out and went to work 2 hours later(although I don't know how well I would've played ball on pain killers).


I was very ill after I had my wisdom teeth out - it depends on how it's done. Mine were impacted, and all taken out under general surgery. You don't do much of anything the day or two out of general surgery. 

Wisdom teeth are not created equal.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


> Dallas has now lost 4 straight... they are 0-4.
> 
> Was Adrian Griffin the difference?!?! haha.


And a week and a half later, everything has changed.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

narek said:


> I was very ill after I had my wisdom teeth out - it depends on how it's done. Mine were impacted, and all taken out under general surgery. You don't do much of anything the day or two out of general surgery.
> 
> Wisdom teeth are not created equal.


Fair enough, certainly not a medical wiz. I had all 4 taken out but I wasn't put under(is that what makes it general surgery?), so that might make a big difference.

But why does he have to do this to my fantasy team now, Kirilenko is already killing me. I am super lucky I took Okur instead of Miller or my season would be shot.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

narek said:


> I was very ill after I had my wisdom teeth out - it depends on how it's done. Mine were impacted, and all taken out under general surgery. You don't do much of anything the day or two out of general surgery.
> 
> Wisdom teeth are not created equal.


Are good wisdom teeth an indicator of good jib?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Hustle said:


> Fair enough, certainly not a medical wiz. I had all 4 taken out but I wasn't put under(is that what makes it general surgery?), so that might make a big difference.
> 
> But why does he have to do this to my fantasy team now, Kirilenko is already killing me. I am super lucky I took Okur instead of Miller or my season would be shot.


Yep, going under makes it general surgery. All of my lovely teeth were impacted which meant they had to cut deep into my gums to get them out, and I was so bruised after the surgery I refused to go out for over a week! Everyone else in my family got them yanked out in the chair.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Rhyder said:


> Are good wisdom teeth an indicator of good jib?


Nope. Just good genes.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Somebody needs to find a video of Monta Ellis's crazy breakaway dunk.
> 
> By the way, that kid is just flat out sprinting toward stardom.


Arenas part 2. I think he'll make some money this offseason.....


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

superdave said:


> Arenas part 2. I think he'll make some money this offseason.....


couldn't GS guarantee his contract and prevent paying him until 08'


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Brandon Roy is back! He drives the lane and hits an amazing left handed hook shot with about 30 seconds to go. The Blazers upset the Rockets by 2.

Did Roy just sit out to heal naturally from his heel injury, or did he have surgery?

edit: It sounds like Roy didn't have surgery but instead wore an orthopedic boot and stayed off his feet.

You all know Brandon is my favorite draft prospect in a while. I think he's going to be an 18/5/5 guy soon. Keep your eye on him.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

i do believe Cleveland's loss to NJ puts the Bulls into the 3rd spot in the East


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Brandon Roy is back! He drives the lane and hits an amazing left handed hook shot with about 30 seconds to go. The Blazers upset the Rockets by 2.
> 
> Did Roy just sit out to heal naturally from his heel injury, or did he have surgery?
> 
> ...


Yeah, good thing we didn't "waste" the Knicks pick on that guy. Don't you know the kid has no upside?  

Update from tonight's game...



> Roy had *16 points*, *10 rebounds *and *eight assists *for the Blazers *in his second game back from a foot injury*.


Also shot 50% from the field, 6-6 from the line. One block.

:sadbanana:


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

My draft love was Bargnani, wish the Bulls would've traded up for him. Hit the GW shot tonight. Had a nice line last week off the bench with like 18/10 (half offensive) and 6 blocks in limited minutes. Stupid Sam Mitchell, only playing him more now because he's forced too, but he should be playing even more, I def see the correlation of them playing better lately and him getting more minutes. Hate comparisons, and many think comparing anyone to Dirk is dumb, but he sucked early while Bargs is already drilling shots

I would've been happy with Roy too. Hell, even Morrison, Gay, or Aldridge. Nothing against Tyrus, but 1 year out of college where he came out of nowhere later on, no doubt he's going to be a project. Seems like the front office thought 'hmm this is basically a free pick, let's take a risk'. I like our window to win now, think some of those other guys could have contributed a bit more.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

eymang said:


> My draft love was Bargnani, wish the Bulls would've traded up for him. Hit the GW shot tonight. Had a nice line last week off the bench with like 18/10 (half offensive) and 6 blocks in limited minutes. Stupid Sam Mitchell, only playing him more now because he's forced too, but he should be playing even more, I def see the correlation of them playing better lately and him getting more minutes


11 points and 2 rebounds tonight.


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks like Yao went into labor during the game tonight.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Why are we still talking about the rookies?

Anyone want to trade former rookie of the year, Emeka Okafor for Ben Gordon?

I thought not.

Please, lets have this discussion again at the end of their rookie contracts.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

TJ Ford is starting to bring the Raptors together. Over the last five, with Bosh out, he's been averaging 18.8 pts, 10 a, 4 r, and 1.8 s. 

He's not shooting an especially high percentage, but he gets to the line, and more than that he is the perfect guard for that franchise. I fing it interesting: Colangelo took so much heat when he traded away Vilanueva and it looks like this may be one of those special trades that is good for both teams. 

It's interesting what a good GM; one who is obtaining players for a team (not just talent) can draw out of their players.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> TJ Ford is starting to bring the Raptors together. Over the last five, with Bosh out, he's been averaging 18.8 pts, 10 a, 4 r, and 1.8 s.
> 
> He's not shooting an especially high percentage, but he gets to the line, and more than that he is the perfect guard for that franchise. I fing it interesting: Colangelo took so much heat when he traded away Vilanueva and it looks like this may be one of those special trades that is good for both teams.
> 
> It's interesting what a good GM; one who is obtaining players for a team (not just talent) can draw out of their players.


Totally 

I loved the TJ Ford trade for Toronto. As much as I believed in Villanueva's talent it was the right move 

I also applaud the trade for Rasho and bringing in Anthony Parker . Garbajosa has proved to be a canny signing and Mo Pete is a contributor 

Bosh and Bargnani are going to be a killer combo

There is a lot to like about the Raptors direction


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

<i><b> Anthony also said he plans to aid his conditioning by taking boxing classes during his layoff.</b></i>

Yup, that Anthony.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Some nice performances for my fantasy team last night:

Gerald Wallace: 28 pts, 8 rebs
Luke Walton: 14 pts, 11 rebs, 5 asts, 5 stls
David Lee: 14 rebs
Al Harrington: 16 pts, 7 rebs, 4 3PTM
Leandro Barbosa: 16 pts, 2 blks, 2 3PTM

Wallace has been mighty good for me lately, as well as Noc and Matt Barnes...


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

> Atlanta Journal Constitution -
> Sekou Smith of the Atlanta Journal Constitution is reporting that the Atlanta Hawks , Portland Trailblazers, and Washington Wizards are discussing a multi-player trade.
> 
> The rumored deal would have the Blazers sending Jamaal Magloire to the Wizards who would send Brendan Haywood and Jarvis Hayes to the Hawks while they send Lorenzon Wright, Salim Stoudemire, and Esteban Batista to the Blazers.


http://www.ajc.com/blogs/content/shared-blogs/ajc/hawks/entries/2007/01/08/some_trade_scut.html?cxntfid=blogs_hawks

Magloire sucks. Haywood is better than him straight up. Jarvis Hayes as a throw-in makes this even worse for the Wizards, if true. 

This is the kind of deal I hope Pax can pull off with PJ's contract. Since I consider Haywood to be better than Magloire, I would have to think the Wizards are considering this mostly as a salary dump and ridding themselves of Haywood's attitude. Magloire is basically a stop-gap for this season. The Hawks would come out great in this deal.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Uh oh! Portland is just destroying Charlotte tonight. Okafor isn't playing tonight, and LaMarcus Aldridge is taking advantage. He has 30!!!


----------

